# sabots/rifled slugs



## Eric272 (Jan 3, 2007)

hey guys i just bought a mossburg 930 with a rifled deer barrel, i have been told that if you have a rifled barrel you use the sabot type slugs, my question is that the price difference between the sabots, and rifled slugs are alot, so would it hurt to sight my gun in with rifled slugs, and what would the difference be in using sabots vs. using rifled slugs. thanks alot for your help guys. 
-Eric


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

rifled slugs are not bad sub 100yds, the problem is they are basically lead shuttlecock's and do not penetrate/fly very well. if you can afford it, try the sabot'ed slugs, if not stick with the rifled.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

One thing to consider when using rifled slugs instead of sabots in a rifled barrel is severe lead fouling of the barrel which will affect accuracy after several shots.
Using the nylon encased sabots virtually eliminates this problem.
It costs a little more,but why not get the full potential out of your rifled barrel and use the sabots?
Some of the lower priced sabots perform quite well.
I use the Winchester BRI sabots at around 5.99 a box.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis is right regarding the fouling which is VERY DIFFICULT to remove from a rifled shotgun barrel. I shot the lowest price Federal Sabot in my 870 and it was very accurate. Way to many individuals opt for the super high velocity sabot loads when they don't really have a need for the range that load offers. Not too many places that I know of where shots over 100 yards are common. Be sure to use the 3" shell as I found that 2.75" shells in a 3" chamber were not very accurate and often produced a "flyer".


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Ive never had a problem with lead fouling. Use 3 or 4 shots to check the sights and 1 or 2 at most to get a deer. Clean the barrel and wait for next year. I cant see well enough to sight beyond 80 yards with open rifle sights so never felt the need to buy sabot slugs. I really used to like the 7/8 oz winchester slugs but they quit making them years ago. I think they were more accurate than the 1 oz. I shoot either winchester or remmington 2 3/4" rifled slugs, whichever I pick up on sale. Use a hastings rifled barrel on a Rem 1100 Trap model.


----------



## Eric272 (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks guys you have helped me out alot im glad i have a place i can ask questions like this and have good people give you good advice. im gonna try the cheaper sabots. everyone keeps telling me to use the hornadays but im not gonna spend 2.25 per shot haha. thanks for all your help guys i appreciate it! ill let u know how she shoots!
-Eric


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

shoot what you will be hunting with. arrow or slug that first shot is the most important. 

shooting a rifled slug down a rifled barrel WILL foul it and in turn defete the purpose of shooting sabots throught a rifled barrel. a fouled barrel is just like shooting through a smooth one, no twist. dont buy into "it wont hurt anything" it will. you will lose accuracy due to loss of twist provided from the rifling. im sure any slug gun maker will say the same thing.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I am not an expert but I never understood why people pay more money for a rifled barrel and then want to shot cheap slugs? The rifled barrel will give you better accuracy which it was made to do. Like stated by others, foster style slugs will foul your barrel in the long run. The majority of slugs and sabots will be on at 50 yards. Beyond that will separate the men from the boys. For instance, the Federal premium sabots will be dead on at 100 yards. The old foster style slug made by Remington under the name sluggers will have a drop rate of almost 7.4" at 100yards. Not to mention that the old foster style slugs are just not as accurate as sabots. Which is why rifling was made for anyway. Here is a good NRA article on slug comparison. 

http://www.nrapublications.org/tah/Slugs.asp


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Great read thanks toxic


----------



## Eric272 (Jan 3, 2007)

i picked up sone brenneke ko sabots today at dicks to sight my gun in with and wanted to look up on the brenneke ko sabots online so i looked on their site and found this part pretty interesting..

http://www.brennekeusa.com/web/text/faq.html

it states that you can use the brenneke ko rifled slugs thru a slug barrel. but not the super sabots thru a smooth or rifled choke barrel.

not only in person and in this thread also in others also that i have searched, ive read that shooting the rifled slugs thru a slug barrel will cause damage. im not saying anyone is wrong. but why would they green light shooting rifled slugs thru rifled barrels? just doesnt make sense to me from all the information i have gathered. if im wrong someone correct me cause im way confused on this one guys haha. btw. im staying safe and shooting the sabots with your guys advice. but i was just dumbfounded when i saw that on their site. 
thanks,
Eric


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure you can shoot them safely...just not always very accurately.
You could put 40lb test on an ultralight spinning reel too,it just not the best setup.
Do a google search for "rifled slug barrel lead fouling"


----------

